# 너희둘 내말 드리어라 술마시고 꼬장부리는거 가같다 ㅋㅋ



## Shalomshka

Hello,
I would need this sentence translated; I tried online translations and the results they gave me were very funny but not helpful at all... This sentence comes with a picture of two men and one woman chatting in a bar.
Thank you very much for any help you could give me!


----------



## vientito

Écoutez-moi donc, vous deux.  Ça a l'air que vous en avez assez bu pour foutre la merde!


----------



## jakartaman

I don't know the source of your sentence but it has some typos. (Typos are common in casual writing such as comments on internet message boards.) I think your sentence should be rewritten: 너희 둘 내 말 들어라. 술 마시고 꼬장 부리는 것 같다.
너희: you ("plural you" as opposed to 너, singular you)
둘: two or both
내: my (= 나의)
말: words, language
들어라: listen (the command form of 듣다)
술: liquor, alcoholic beverage
마시고: drink and (마시다: drink; 고: and)
꼬장부리다: look for trouble, cause trouble, give a bad attitude, deliberately delay the process of work
~는 것 같다: look like, seem, appear

Together it means, "You two, listen to me (or you'd better listen to me.) You look like you're looking for trouble after drinking."


----------



## Shalomshka

Yes Jakartaman, it makes sense, the sentence is an Internet comment.
Thank you both for your help, have a good day!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The sentence itself doesn't make sense at all. Perhaps whomever wrote it was drunk? Was it intentional?


----------

